# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Another 3D printer close to 100$ - tinyboy

## Marcus

...and here's a inexpensive extrusion printer design!
http://www.3ders.org//articles/20130...-students.html
looking interesting.

----------


## brisinger

I find it hard to believe that they can make it for so little cost. The cost of the electronics, stepper motors and JHead would probably exceed that alone.

----------


## urbanmyth

I agree with brisinger.  I'd love to know where all these parts could be purchased for under $130.

----------


## aeviaanah

....china?

----------


## Larry

> I find it hard to believe that they can make it for so little cost. The cost of the electronics, stepper motors and JHead would probably exceed that alone.


I don't doubt it's possible, especially if they get their parts from China.  Having said this I don't see how there can be any more then a 10-15% margin though.  Not sue how it's worth it for them to produce and sell these so cheaply.  It's certainly good for the market as it lets a whole bunch of people get a taste of 3D Printing at a price which won't break the bank.  I think it's great that 3D Printers are being used in schools.  They are the future!

----------


## Riskerbus

It could be china, but does it really matter?  As long as it does what it says it will do for $130, then what does it matter?

----------


## RedSox2013

Marcus, you said "Another 3D Printer around $100"  What are the others?  Are there any other really cheap printers that are easy to use?  I would love to get a cheapy for my son who's 10

----------


## Compro01

> Marcus, you said "Another 3D Printer around $100"  What are the others?  Are there any other really cheap printers that are easy to use?  I would love to get a cheapy for my son who's 10


The Peachy printer is also $100.  It's a resin stereolithographic printer that uses some interesting design to cut down on parts and cost.  Though it's just about to enter beta and isn't available for purchase yet.

----------


## brisinger

Redsox,
I would imagine that the parts cost for the Peachy printer would be considerably less.  I spoke to my brother,  who's an electronics engineer in that general field and he said that the idea itself is sound and the cost breakdown more realistic. The main concern he had was the possibility of signal noise through the audio transmission output. At such a low cost on the early bird I guessed it was worth the risk.

----------

